# surrey pet supplies



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

Quite often I see threads about receiving poor service from surrey pet supplies, so i decided it was only fair to balance it a little.

I posted an order yesterday for a cooling fan for my crestie (after walking into my room to see the thermometer reading 29*C :gasp: ) I received an email shortly after to say it had been sent to the shipping department and had been sent off.

This morning I got another email saying the fan would arrive between 9.54 and 10.54 and sure enough it arrived at 10.30. 

And they had the cheapest prices I could find anywhere.

So overall a very good level of service experienced from me, already put an order in for a fresh UV bulb I meant to order yesterday too.:roll: silly me.

I have also used surrey pet supplies before in the past with no problems, once or twice there have been slight delays but I have always been kept up to date.

Cheers surrey pet supplies, and i look forward to the website update. :2thumb:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Trissai said:


> Quite often I see threads about receiving poor service from surrey pet supplies, so i decided it was only fair to balance it a little.
> 
> I posted an order yesterday for a cooling fan for my crestie (after walking into my room to see the thermometer reading 29*C :gasp: ) I received an email shortly after to say it had been sent to the shipping department and had been sent off.
> 
> ...


We hope to have the new site up and running by middle of next week with even more features available to the customer.
Also there will be a Kempton Exo pick up on shipping option for those coming to show in August.


----------



## Ronnie and Reggie (Mar 23, 2012)

I just placed an order for 2 uvbs and a control panel and they have sent me 3 emails advising each step of my order process :2thumb:


----------



## prklivefoods (Jan 29, 2012)

ordered on a sunday and recieved on the tuesday!!!


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

I've never had anything other than good experiences using them and their prices just can't be beaten anywhere else!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I have never had a bad shopping experience there.cheapest I've found, good service and animals to look at. Cannot recommend them enough. Keep us the good work SPS


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

weemanelite said:


> I have never had a bad shopping experience there.cheapest I've found, good service and animals to look at. Cannot recommend them enough. Keep us the good work SPS


I'd love to go into the store but its far too out the way for me


----------



## lama12 (Feb 11, 2011)

ive ordered twice through sureey pet supplies and think their service has been great ordered yesterday morning recieved at 3pm today cant argue with that!! : victory:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Trissai said:


> I'd love to go into the store but its far too out the way for me


Would highly recommend it when you get chance its excellent better than a lot of zoo collections. Make sure you check before travelling as they do parties and close to the public.


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

I recently ordered from them for the first time.
Cheapest prices I could find, the 1 hour delivery slot that Interlink do is great.
Faultless service and I will certainly by from them again.


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

Ordered my bulb thursday morning and it arrived yesterday. An Arcadia D3 bulb for £23 delivered, cant argue with that:2thumb:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Trissai said:


> Ordered my bulb thursday morning and it arrived yesterday. An Arcadia D3 bulb for £23 delivered, cant argue with that:2thumb:


Very glad you were happy.
As from today we have now started SMS text for delivery slot as well.


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

Would not consider using them again, ever.


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Used them quite a few times before and I never had a problem. They have great prices. 
It's a shame their delivery costs went up to £4.95 though - even for small items. They were unbeatable on everything before but now I have to go elsewhere


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

x_Living_Dead_Girl_x said:


> Used them quite a few times before and I never had a problem. They have great prices.
> It's a shame their delivery costs went up to £4.95 though - even for small items. They were unbeatable on everything before but now I have to go elsewhere


All small items now go by royal mail so much much cheaper and delivered by your own postman.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have had a good service by surrey pet supplies too, I orderd some new T5 setups a while ago for the iguana and water dragons.

Good prices and good customer service, I would use them again.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Ordered yesterday morning and they dispatched it the same day. Won't be getting it until Tuesday due to the bank holiday. Always happy with them


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

petman99 said:


> All small items now go by royal mail so much much cheaper and delivered by your own postman.


Ahh, up to what weight? When I went to the checkout with only one item it only had the £4.95 or collect in store options.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

x_Living_Dead_Girl_x said:


> Ahh, up to what weight? When I went to the checkout with only one item it only had the £4.95 or collect in store options.


HI

Royal mail is up to 750g
What product was it and i will check weight?


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

petman99 said:


> HI
> 
> Royal mail is up to 750g
> What product was it and i will check weight?


Originally I had the Trixie Rock Plateau 19cm and Lucky Reptile Terra Vine S - 180cm in my cart, but when I saw the postage I tried just only having one item in my cart and it still only gave me the £4.95 option or collection in store.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

x_Living_Dead_Girl_x said:


> It's a shame their delivery costs went up to £4.95 though - even for small items. They were unbeatable on everything before but now I have to go elsewhere


I know what you mean, I'm lucky though. I don't live too far away, I usually go once a month with a shopping list. SPS's heat mats are half the price of [email protected] and usually cheaper than online too so even with what it costs me in petrol i'm usually a few quid in from going there after a few items.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Agree here mate, one order with them the arrived exactly when they said it would, uv bulb was smeashed on arrival but a replacement arrived early doors next day 100% can't fault them :2thumb:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic service,great prices,you'll be hard pushed to find cheaper anywhere ,5 stars from me :2thumb::no1:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

x_Living_Dead_Girl_x said:


> Ahh, up to what weight? When I went to the checkout with only one item it only had the £4.95 or collect in store options.


Hi

The vine 900g and plateau is over 1kg


----------



## kormakid (Sep 21, 2011)

personally I've had a relatively good service from them.

the only issue i had was when i ordered a bunch of stuff some urgently needed on the next day delivery and the order was held up due to a book being out of stock, and was not notified or warned.

then having to phone up the next day to find out not even dispatched and had to run to local pet store and pay twice the amount for a heat mat......

but hey that will teach me to plan ahead......

great service all the same .:no1:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

kormakid said:


> personally I've had a relatively good service from them.
> 
> the only issue i had was when i ordered a bunch of stuff some urgently needed on the next day delivery and the order was held up due to a book being out of stock, and was not notified or warned.
> 
> ...


Hi

What we state is that over 80% of orders are despatched the same day but can take 2-3 days for despatch if items need to be ordered.
If items are not available within this time Ella our customer service person will contact you either by email or telephone to advise you so as you can decide what action you would like us to take.
I am always available during work hours if anyone has a problem with any order they have placed and i will be happy to look at it for you.


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

I've spent a few hundred £ with them this year had a great service every time.


----------

